# Rest in peace William, my best friend.



## fizzletto

William came to live with us when I was only 4 years old. He was a rescue cat, so we don't know when his birthday was, but the vet thought he was about 2 years old when we got him. 

He used to live in the house across the street from us, but they had three large dogs, three small noisy children, and another cat who bullied him, so he soon decided to move in with us! I remember the first day that he came inside our house. I loved him right from the start. 

He got gingivitis when he was about 4, and had to have all his teeth removed. It didn't stop him from eating! He still used to wolf his food down like it was going out of style. He would eat literally anything if you didn't keep an eye on him - cheese, cereal, battered cod from the chip shop, crisps, cake, curry, vegetables, even fruit!

When he was younger he liked going outside and enjoying the sunshine, occasionally stalking and catching birds. In in his later years he turned into a house cat and preferred spending his time with me and my mum and dad indoors. He loved everyone he met, particularly my grandparents, who always used to bring him scraps of chicken and turkey.

William always loved attention, but as he got older and more arthritic it started to become a bit painful to be picked up or cuddled excessively. He lost the ability to jump up and run, and eventually could only make it onto the sofa. As he got older he started losing his memory, and started being unable to keep his food down. The last couple of weeks before he passed, he was vomiting blood 5-6 times a day, so we knew we had to do the kindest thing and let him go.

The vet gave him some treats before she put him to sleep, and he still managed to eat them up until the last minute, even when sedated! 

I was there with him, stroking his fur, at the end. I like to think he was happy that I was there.

I will miss you, Willy. You were my best friend for the 15 years that you were a part of my life, and nothing could ever replace the space you hold in my heart.

Please wait for me at the Rainbow Bridge. I will see you again some day my old friend. I love you.


----------



## 3furbabies

I am so sorry for your loss. He was absolutely gorgeous. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Lucas718

He looks like an older version of my Gazoo. I'm glad you decided to go with him and comfort him in his final moments. I'm sure he appreciated it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xanti

What a lovely kitty - sorry for your loss


----------



## Nan

I am so sorry for your loss! It's so hard to lose someone sho has shared so much of your life.


----------



## minikin44

I'm so sorry for your loss. If you are anything like me, you will have moments of doubt about what you did, but when those moment come, read what you wrote above and be reassured that you did the right thing for William. I'm sure he was glad you were with him and I'm equally sure he'll be waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## LilRed

I'm so sorry. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## my5kitties

What a regal looking kitty. His name definitely fit him. RIP, William. And make sure you look for my boy, Smokey, at the Bridge. He's a great kitty and will gladly show you around. Also, tell him that I love him and still miss him.


----------



## NETim

Sorry for your loss. We're still hurtin' over the loss of our little Buffy, a great companion for over 16 years.


----------



## Wicked_Felina10

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful, loved boy he was.


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry about William. I hope that remembering how much he loved to eat will bring a smile to your face in the future.


----------



## katlover13

So sorry you lost your sweet boy. It sounds like you provided him with a wonderful home and a lot of love.


----------

